
Ask HN: UI dark patterns related to privacy - ub
I&#x27;m looking to accumulate a list of dark patterns that are misleading and lead users to mismanage their own privacy or leads to unintended outcomes. The goal is to create a template that can be published to help users be aware of these patterns.Would love to get examples from the community here.
======
recenttechnews
[https://webtransparency.cs.princeton.edu/dark-
patterns/](https://webtransparency.cs.princeton.edu/dark-patterns/)

[https://petsymposium.org/2016/files/papers/Tales_from_the_Da...](https://petsymposium.org/2016/files/papers/Tales_from_the_Dark_Side__Privacy_Dark_Strategies_and_Privacy_Dark_Patterns.pdf)

